# pareja



## AGATHA2

Hola !

Cómo se dice em portugues:

       "pareja": dos personas que viven juntas
       "pareja": dos personas que practican juntas cualquier actividad. p.e bailar o robar o lo que sea
       "pareja" en el sentido de socio, una persona con la que se tiene relaciones profesionales   ????

GRACIAS


----------



## Vanda

pareja": dos personas que viven juntas = casal

"pareja": dos personas que practican juntas cualquier actividad. p.e bailar o robar o lo que sea - par 

"pareja" en el sentido de socio, una persona con la que se tiene relaciones profesionales - parceiro


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> pareja": dos personas que viven juntas = casal
> 
> 
> 
> "pareja": dos personas que practican juntas cualquier actividad. p.e bailar o robar o lo que sea - par ???
> "pareja" en el sentido de socio, una persona con la que se tiene relaciones profesionales - parceiro


 
Obrigada, mais 
ad 1.) E se não estão casados ?
ad 2.) ???


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vea lo que dice el DRAE:
parejo, ja. 
 (Del lat. *paricŭlus, dim. de par, paris, igual). 
 1. adj. Igual o semejante. 
 2. adj. Liso, llano. 
 3. f. Conjunto de dos personas, animales o cosas que tienen entre sí alguna correlación o semejanza, y especialmente el formado por hombre y mujer. 
 4. f. Cada una de estas personas, animales o cosas considerada en relación con la otra. 

Hay otras definiciones, pero no se las pueden copiar aqui por sobrepasar el límite permitido.

Así, no leí definición alguna acerca de personas o empresas con la misma finalidad.

Por último, se están casados, igual hacen una pareja y en portugués se dice "casal".

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:


> "pareja": dos personas que practican juntas cualquier actividad. p.e bailar o robar o lo que sea - par


Outra tradução é "dupla".



AGATHA2 said:


> ad 1.) E se não estão casados ?


Também se pode dizer "casal", por exemplo, "um casal de namorados".


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Outra tradução é "dupla".
> 
> quote]
> 
> Então um homen e uma mulher são p.e uma "dupla de baile". Ela diría que X é o meu dupla ?


----------



## Outsider

"Dupla" é o conjunto dos dois. Quando um membro do par se refere ao outro, diz que é o seu "par" de dança.


----------



## Vanda

Digamos assim:
O homem e a mulher formam uma dupla. (na dança)
Ele é o meu par nesta dança.


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Digamos assim:
> O homem e a mulher formam uma dupla. (na dança)
> Ele é o meu par nesta dança.


 
Imagino que "par" não tem forma femenina. 
É "Ela é a minha par de dança" ?


----------



## Vanda

Exatamente, ela é o meu par.


----------



## Outsider

"Par" tem género fixo: "Ela é _o meu par_ de dança".


----------



## Outsider

Só mais uma nota: um ladrão não diria que é "o par" de outro. Talvez "parceiro", como na expressão inglesa _partners in crime_.


----------



## Vanda

É, está certo, o ladrão está mais para parceiro, não par. E forma uma dupla no crime.


----------



## AGATHA2

Obrigada aõs (?)  dois


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Só mais uma nota: um ladrão não diria que é "o par" de outro. Talvez "parceiro", como na expressão inglesa _partners in crime_.


 
Bom, neste caso o mais provavel é que diga que não conhece o otro


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> Obrigada aõs (?)  dois


"Ao" e "aos" não levam til.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> "Ao" e "aos" não levam til.



E, se levasse, seria no "a" e não no "o".  
Saudações


----------



## AGATHA2

Ricardo Tavares said:


> E, se levasse, seria no "a" e não no "o".
> Saudações


 
Isso - por uma vez - só foi um erro "tecnico"


----------

